
Bitcoin key mechanism and elliptic curves over finite fields - chmaynard
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2018/08/14/bitcoin-elliptic-curves/
======
paulpauper
Also fascinating is that curves of higher order power also have properties
similar to elliptic curves

~~~
ppflwn
What do you mean by higher order power?

~~~
ecesena
Perhaps genus for hyperelliptic curves, or dimension for abelian varieties?

------
ecesena
The same is true also for eth and many other cryptocurrencies. The only thing
that changes is how from a point (public key) you derive the final address,
and which alphabet you use to encode it in a readable form.

